# GPU for BFBC2



## caleb (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey

Im looking for a GPU that will behave with BFBC2 on 1650 resolution. My PC is currently : x2 Athlon 2x1GB on an nforce cheapo board. Not really looking into super high video details just stable FPS on medium settings. Ive heard that BFBC2 is crappy even on high end GPU's and its the cpu cores/power the main factor which actually affect the FPS.
I was going to wait untill after vacation and buy some better core i5 stuff along with rest but Id like to play some NOW


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

1. a budget?

2. what monitor do you use?


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2010)

About 200 euros. Will be buying samsung 3D 2233rz 120Hz screen with 1650x1050.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 26, 2010)

why buy that crappy screen?
save some more money up and get a full hd 120hz if you really want that

either you should go with a 5770 1gb

or save up some more money and get a 5850


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 26, 2010)

HD 5750/5770 should do the job.


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2010)

Why is the screen crappy? Im into that for 60fps+,damn I miss CRT so much for that.
I was very happy with 19 inch 1440x900. Well maybe it was a tiny bit too small but just an inch.
I dont want a super size screen with tiny letters. My eyes are lazy and dont want to google around screens.
mdsx1950 what fps do you get in BF on that 5750?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 26, 2010)

caleb said:


> Why is the screen crappy? Im into that for 60fps+,damn I miss CRT so much for that.
> I was very happy with 19 inch 1440x900. Well maybe it was a tiny bit too small but just an inch.
> I dont want a super size screen with tiny letters. My eyes are lazy and dont want to google around screens.
> mdsx1950 what fps do you get in BF on that 5750?



On the 5750 i get about 40-50 FPS at 1360x768 at all high settings. No AA. and no HBAO.


----------



## tonyd223 (Apr 26, 2010)

go for a better screen - something with HDMI, DVI inputs - screens last forever so get the best you can afford... regarding the GPU - get the 5770 and when you get some more money, get another!


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2010)

Whats a better screen with 120hz then ?


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 26, 2010)

Like other said 5770 + med = good. That's what I got going on @ same res. (well a bit more, but more powerfull CPU too).

But don't you need NVIDIA if you are thinking 3D? Says this on Samsung page:

"With a pair of NVIDA GeForce 3D Vision glasses, a compatible NVDIA graphics card and Windows Vista, you can transform hundreds of PC games into full stereoscopic 3D."

So June and GTX 460 or a bit later and GTS 450 would be the choice. And you'd still need the glasses, unless some come with the display?

I'd rather save the money spent on those to get a Full HD display and 5850 (and mobo/cpu/ram)


----------



## caleb (Apr 26, 2010)

Well Im not getting wet for 3D Im getting wet for 120Hz (60FPS+ on screen)


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

5770 would be a good choice and if you can find a deal, 5850. Not 100% sure about exchange rates and prices over there so whichever you can manage. The 2233RZ is fine, just ignore those who say otherwise—to each his own.


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 26, 2010)

caleb said:


> Well Im not getting wet for 3D Im getting wet for 120Hz (60FPS+ on screen)



Well if you want 60FPS+ then 5770 is not for you. I'm hovering around 50FPS (med: detail/effects high: textures/shadows 2xAA 8xAF HBAO off)

5850 goes way over the 200€ mark. 5830 would be at the price point, but not the greatest value for money.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why buy that crappy screen?
> save some more money up and get a full hd 120hz if you really want that
> 
> either you should go with a 5770 1gb
> ...



+1, go for the 5850 if u can.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2010)

caleb said:


> Hey
> 
> Im looking for a GPU that will behave with BFBC2 on 1650 resolution. My PC is currently : x2 Athlon 2x1GB on an nforce cheapo board. Not really looking into super high video details just stable FPS on medium settings. Ive heard that BFBC2 is crappy even on high end GPU's and its the cpu cores/power the main factor which actually affect the FPS.
> I was going to wait untill after vacation and buy some better core i5 stuff along with rest but Id like to play some NOW



With an Athlon and 2gb of ram. Find a GTS250 or a 9800GTX used and cheap.


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> With an Athlon and 2gb of ram. Find a GTS250 or a 9800GTX used and cheap.



*cough*and then run folding@home when you're not playing*cough*


----------



## caleb (Apr 27, 2010)

I fold enough on my WC. 
Anyways goal was to get an idea about some cards in BFBC2 as in how they actually work in regular gamer cofnigs. Think ill go with that 5850 eventually.
Normally if I wouldnt think of new mobo/cpu after holidays I wouldnt be considering *new* cards and I would just buy some nv92. I sold 8800GTS along with previous computer so that wouldnt be much of a change and to be honest it worked like crap with BFBC beta.


----------



## IXtreme (Apr 27, 2010)

i'm sry but i have a dumb question, what benefits does folding at home bring?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> why buy that crappy screen?
> save some more money up and get a full hd 120hz if you really want that
> 
> either you should go with a 5770 1gb
> ...



+1


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 27, 2010)

better off buying a nice 24" screen for less money and saving up for a 5850


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 27, 2010)

IXtreme said:


> i'm sry but i have a dumb question, what benefits does folding at home bring?



it helps the world find a cure for cancer, Aids & any othwerwise fatal diseases that plague mankind. because unfortunately when god made us he got a little confused & decided flesh & blood was the way to go instead of titanium & motor oil


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 28, 2010)

5770 or a 5750 would be sufficient its definitely in your budget and all you would need if you want to try and find a 9800gtx for cheap go for it but the 5770 will be a better buy overall due to its power requirements ect

1650x1050 is a decent resolution its what my monitor is tbh i wouldn't run above that anyway since you cpu and ram might bottleneck

why 120hz you into 3d gaming or something?


----------



## rizla1 (Apr 30, 2010)

i think a 5770 for about 120 euro if thats if the price is ok there about the same pice as a gtx 260. but your cpu will bottleneck , my athlon 240 @3.4 bottle neck my gtx and i can only play medium online def not 60fps . and tats with a 19" 1440-900 .

dont listen to that saying you need a 24" that will cost more than the gpu your lucking for.

maybe get a phenom 2 x2 550 or a quad with that gpu for good frames.
thats why im getting a phenom 2 x4

and also bfbc2 still looks good on medium.


----------

